# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Trục Z lỗi

## longtuankiet

Máy mình khi jog z+ hay z- thì nó cứ tiếp tục di chuyển mặc dù không nhấn nữa. Làm sao để khắc phục lỗi này, xin mọi người giúp với

----------

